# 01379101...



## DolSys (4 Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Es geht um die Telefon-Nr.: 0137/9101...
Wie kann es sein, daß diese Nummer (anscheinend) automatisch von einem Nokia-Handy gewählt wird - im Abstand von ca. 2 Sekunden???
Handelt es sich evt. um einen Handy-Dialer, der per iMode übertragen wurde?

Wäre echt super, wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte...
Evt. hat ja auch schon jemand ein ähnliches Phänomen erlebt!?

Gruß
Tammo


----------



## haudraufundschluss (4 Juni 2004)

DolSys schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann es sein, daß diese Nummer (anscheinend) automatisch von einem Nokia-Handy gewählt wird - im Abstand von ca. 2 Sekunden???
> Handelt es sich evt. um einen Handy-Dialer, der per iMode übertragen wurde?



Um was für ein Handy handelt es sich denn ganz genau? Beim Siemens S55 (Javahandy) besteht zumindest theoretisch die Möglichkeit, im Hintergrund SMSe zu versenden. Hast Du eine Ahnung, welcher Dienst sich hinter der fraglichen Nummer verbirgt? Die Nummer darfst Du ruhig komplett posten.

Wir die Nummer tatsächlich gewählt, oder ist das so auf der Abrechnung erschienen? Um welchen Netzbetreiber handelt es sich?


----------



## DolSys (4 Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Das Handy ist ein Nokia 6510.
Die Nummer steht so auf der Abrechnung (und zwar über 2 Tage verteilt, immer Nachts).
Leider kenne ich auch nur diesen Teil der Nummer (stand so gekürzt auf dem Verbindungsnachweis).
Der Netzbetreiber ist MobilCom.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (4 Juni 2004)

Eine Sicherheitslücke ist mir da nicht bekannt, aber man lässt sich gerne eines besseren belehren. Vielleicht solltest Du auch erst gar nicht um zwei Ecken an einen Dialer oder ähnliches denken. Eine einfache Lösung wäre ein Abrechnungsfehler. Um den auszuschließen, solltest Du den Netzbetreiber mal um die vollständige Rufnummer bitten. Analog zum Festnetz kann es nicht schaden, sich hier einzulesen und die Vorgehensweise anzupassen. Vielleicht hilft Dir das bereits weiter.


----------



## DolSys (4 Juni 2004)

Da es ja eine Aktion gegeben hat, bei der auf diesen Nummern eine "Anruf in Abwesenheit" Meldung erschien und es auch noch mit diesen Ereignissen in den Zeitraum passt, hatte ich eigentlich eher an einen automatischen Rückruf oder Ähnliches gedacht...
Damals ging diese Hoax-Meldung vom nicht zu trennenden Rückruf um...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (4 Juni 2004)

Ich habe das auch als Hoax in Erinnerung.

Aber ohne die komplette Rufnummer lässt sich leider nur spekulieren. Mit der solltest Du Dich auch mal an das BSI wenden. Vielleicht ist bei denen ja bereits etwas bekannt.


----------



## sitha (3 Juni 2012)

auf meiner Telefonrechnung erscheint auch die Nummer 01379101....
Habe ich nie gewählt

Sitha


----------



## Hippo (3 Juni 2012)

Dann fordere innerhalb von 8 Wochen bei Deinem Provider ein qualifiziertes Prüfprotokoll nach §45i TKG an


----------

